# F 150



## Southern Lawns (Jul 29, 2000)

Have a chance to get a 93 F150 V8 2wd for a decent price.
My question: I have a dual axel 14' Landscape trailer with a WB mower, a few trim mowers. 2 weedeaters, 2 edgers, saws and all the other little stuff that most people carry. I live in total flat land and was wondering from the guys out in the field all day if that truck has the guts it takes to pull that trailer for a few seasons of lawn and landscape work. Money is an issue so I'm not sure I could swing a 250 or 350. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## accuratelawn (Dec 21, 1999)

You would be fine with that truck. I pull much more with a F150 v6


----------



## Southern Lawns (Jul 29, 2000)

Thanks for the info.....


----------

